# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  gia xan8iotes

## max

paidia thn psaxnw edw kai ligo kairo me ta wireless katarxhn borw na pw oti egyne tromerh douleia sthn athina me to diktio pou prospa8oun ta paidia na sthsoun kai exoun kataferei arketa. Panta se tetoies periptoseis to kinhtro prepei na einai to meraki. Vlepw oti kai h xanthi prospa8hse na kanei ta prota bhmata gia wireless diktio.Ta teleutaia xronia lypw sto eksoteriko alla erxomai peripou 3 mhnes ton xrono sthn xanthi. To skeftomastan edw kai kairo thn idea gia wireless diktio sthn xanthi me kati fhlous mou apo to D.U.TH 8a htan oraia idea. Ta xrhmata den einai toso polla sto na ftiaxtoun 2-3 kentrikoi komboi kai meta na aplo8ei se olh thn xanthi arkh na boh8hsoume oloi oikonomika proteinw na ypar3ei mia domhmenh arxh etsi oste na diekpero8h auth h prospa8eia sthn polh mas. Auta ta oliga apo emena perimenw tis apanthseis sas kai ta sxolia sas gia na synexhsoume.

----------


## Georgekak

> paidia thn psaxnw edw kai ligo kairo me ta wireless katarxhn borw na pw oti egyne tromerh douleia sthn athina me to diktio pou prospa8oun ta paidia na sthsoun kai exoun kataferei arketa. Panta se tetoies periptoseis to kinhtro prepei na einai to meraki. Vlepw oti kai h xanthi prospa8hse na kanei ta prota bhmata gia wireless diktio.Ta teleutaia xronia lypw sto eksoteriko alla erxomai peripou 3 mhnes ton xrono sthn xanthi. To skeftomastan edw kai kairo thn idea gia wireless diktio sthn xanthi me kati fhlous mou apo to D.U.TH 8a htan oraia idea. Ta xrhmata den einai toso polla sto na ftiaxtoun 2-3 kentrikoi komboi kai meta na aplo8ei se olh thn xanthi arkh na boh8hsoume oloi oikonomika proteinw na ypar3ei mia domhmenh arxh etsi oste na diekpero8h auth h prospa8eia sthn polh mas. Auta ta oliga apo emena perimenw tis apanthseis sas kai ta sxolia sas gia na synexhsoume.


Εγώ ΜΑΧ είμαι από χωριό και προτίθεμαι να στήσω ένα ΑΡ στο χωριό μου, ώστε να γίνει το πρώτο βήμα για δίκτυο. Προτείνω να κάνουμε μία συνδιάσκεψη από netmeeting για να συζητήσουμε...
Αν θες, κανόνισε μέρα και ώρα που θα μας βολέψει όλους, για να γίνει. Προτείνω την Τρίτη 31-12 στις 17:00. Στείλε μου ένα email([email protected]) με ρυθμίσεις κλπ. για να δούμε τι θα γίνει!

----------


## judjer

ligo pou to eiha koitaksi prin kairo i taratsa mou einai idaniki gia sindesi me to panepistimio kathos vlepo olo shedon to ktirio ton politikon mihanikon kathos kai polles taratses sto kentro tis xanthis afou meno ena tetragono apo tin plateia me to roloi  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Τυχερός είσαι εκεί πέρα.

Για την ώρα κάνε μία καταχώρηση στη nodedb και μετά βλέπουμε. Στο πανεπιστήμιο μάλλον κάτι θα τοποθετηθεί, ενώ σχεδιάζουμε και για το βουνό(χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνει τελικά). 

Δες τα PM σου

----------


## judjer

molis to dilosa an thes mpes sto irc tha eimai mehri tis 7.30

----------

